# shot size



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

so if I were going to use one shot size for both geese and ducks what would you use?!$


----------



## HerbanHunter (Jul 18, 2009)

I would use 1 shot on the small size for geese but will get it done. Aim for head shots on your ducks and geese and it won't matter.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Depends upon the payload weight in your shell.
I use BB's on ducks and geese in my 3 1/2 inch 12's.
1's or 2's in my 3 inch.
Late season goose and ducks, nothing but BB's.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

As said before.... I use 2's for both in the first split of the season. Then I switch to BB's for both during the second split.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I use 1's, 2's and BB with my 12 gauge 3.5" loads in steel. If I have the spend, I buy Hevi-Shot 3" in number 4 and use it on both ducks and geese.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Exclusively # 2's. Early, Late, Fields, Water, Timber. BB's are good for long distance shots. Not needed if you are on the "X".


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

I shoot # 1's and back the first two up with a BB. Early on 2's will work, but I like the 1's for overall shooting.

Gill


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I only shoot #2's they have more pellets per shell than bb's and gives you a thicker pattern, better chance for a head,neck or wing shot.I gave bb's a try ended up with more cripled ducks then I ever had with 2's.
Angler ss


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Angler ss said:


> I only shoot #2's they have more pellets per shell than bb's and gives you a thicker pattern, better chance for a head,neck or wing shot.I gave bb's a try ended up with more cripled ducks then I ever had with 2's.


I agree, in general, but it depends on how/where you hunt. I hunt a private cornfield, and the geese tend to get very close. 3" shells are more than adequate. I quit shooting geese, because I don't like them as table fare (I don't eat them, so i don't shoot them). I target the ducks, and let the other guys enjoy the geese. I use 3" #4s for the quackers.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

3" 2's until the fat boys come down from up north and then it's 3" BB's for both ducks and geese.

Get 'em within 30 yards and it doesn't matter what shot size you use.



www.greatlakeswaterfowler.com


----------



## quacker attacker (Jul 17, 2009)

If I am shooting my 12, i like to stick to 2's and 4's. When i like to pull out the big artillery the mag 10, i stick with bb's or t. Its hard to find anymore, but some old Winchester copper plated steel is awesome, or some Remington duplex, in 2x4.


----------

